# trade-in value



## inkspot1967 (Sep 10, 2012)

went to trade in my 27500 mile 2012 cruze ltz with nav/pioneer rs leather/moonroof yada yada yada fully loaded.... just to find out its only worth half of what i paid for it. 

gotta say this car was a let down there...

thanks Chevy......!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

All cars take their biggest loss the first few years of ownership, which you will notice more with the higher trims models. There is a huge price premium for an LTZ new, used all those extras loose allot of value. 

A good salesman will actually tell you which options will usually gain you the most value on trade in, as some you will never get anything back for. A good example is remote start, its a feature allot of people want.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

KBB says $15 Grand. That sounds pretty bad for a $24,000 2 year old car if you ask me?


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Mine is a twelve, too but only an LT with 81,000 miles on it. Try trading that.


----------



## inkspot1967 (Sep 10, 2012)

Eddy

exactly we shouldnt lose that much in 2yrs or be losing money for big money options.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Options relative to the base model of a car lose nearly 100% of their value in the first few months of ownership. Options are also what drive up the initial cost of a higher trim. The LTZ has a lot of options relative to the 1LT.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> The LTZ has a lot of options relative to the 1LT.


Not really. Sure you gain push button start, leather, heated seats, sport tuned suspension, & rear disc with the LTZ but the only actual options not available on the 1LT is the navigation. Even the sunroof is available with the all star edition on the 1LT.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Not really. Sure you gain push button start, leather, heated seats, sport tuned suspension, & rear disc with the LTZ but the only actual options not available on the 1LT is the navigation. Even the sunroof is available with the all star edition on the 1LT.


Look at the list of "standard" upgrades. In the used car world these are all "options".


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Had mine priced for a trade-in recently. $12.5K @ 24K miles. I think the MSRP on the window sticker was somewhere over $20K.

Guess I'll just drive it into the ground!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I have been checking trade value too. My 2011 ECO, 22,900 miles, based on excellent condition per KBB is 12,300. Paid around 16K with all the incentives, discounts, GM dollars. MSRP on window sticker was a little over 20K, but also had some dealer installed options (fogs, splash guards) So if I get that I would be happy. I am supposed to get a call back tomorrow - we will see.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Trade in prices are much lower than what you might get for the CRUZE if you sell it private party? I'm getting to like this Car more & more after a rough start and a loss of the best Pizza in town. Long story!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes, trade in is like 12k, private sale you could get like 18K, the same the dealer sells them for used.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

My 2014 LTZ ($25700 on the sticker), not quite 3 months old, with less than 2600 miles is only worth $20k private party. KBB wouldn't tell me trade as it's probably too new, but I'm sure it would be a couple thousand less at least. GM cars aren't known for good trade-in value. I had more than one dealer explain it to me as being related to all the rebates GM offers. In any case, if trade-in value had been higher on my priority list, I'd have probably ended up with a Civic.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

pL2014 said:


> GM cars aren't known for good trade-in value. I had more than one dealer explain it to me as being related to all the rebates GM offers.


Correct, that's one of the primary reasons.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Its not just the rebates, its partially due to the shear number of cruze being built. Thank the rental and all the fleet vehicles being sold. If I would have bought a buick verano for $1000 more than my cruze, it currently would be worth $3,000+ more than my cruze. 

chevy equinox or gmc terrain also hold their value better than the cruze, everybody wants a small SUV that gets good 32 mpg highway. Had a friend trade their gmc terrain 3 years after they bought it and got exactly what they paid for it with their original $7,000 trade in.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Many dealers around here use (KBB tradein value)/2 for the value and call it fair. Run it through the car wash, then suddenly your vehicle sits on the lot as excellent using the (dealers retail value) + $3,000.00 for the sticker price.

Used this knowledge many times in purchasing a used vehicle for my kids. Would only offer tradein value, maybe a couple of hundred more. They get all upset, just get up and walk out, and before I can make it to the door, yell, you have a deal.

But this cash for clunkers thing really killed this creating a huge used vehicle shortage.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

After 2 accidents and racking up 82k miles in 2.5 years, my manual transmission Eco is about worthless in the eyes of the insurance companies. Whatever, it's paid off and the plan was always to drive this car until it became too expensive to keep fixing.

C4C relegated 660,000 used vehicles to the scrappers. The used vehicle shortage came from the auto industry selling 12 million cars/trucks in 2007, then selling 8 million in 2008. Only in 2013 did car sales reach 2007 levels. That's 5 years of below-normal production, and very roughly 8 million cars that did not get sold in that time period if you add up the difference between 2007 production and 2012 production for each year. 660,000 cars is 8% of 8 million, or a drop in the bucket. A new car can't become a used car if it's never made...


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Most dealers use the Galves wholesale book, which is lower than KBB.

Recently I was offered $11,000 for my 2012 2LT RS 6m. I was kicking the idea around of going back to a Jeep TJ. Of course I walked away. If I did trade it in, I know the dealer would have put the Cruze on the lot for around $14-15 without blinking an eye.


----------



## inkspot1967 (Sep 10, 2012)

but still we paid good money for the options it shouldnt hold it back in value. unless it was trashed out. my car still looks brand new and offered 13500.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Camcruse said:


> Most dealers use the Galves wholesale book, which is lower than KBB.


The car I traded for my cruze was mechanically sound but had damaged front and rear bumper covers, thin paint on the roof & numerous other dents. Dealers first offer was $200 higher than the highest KBB for the car, I ended up with a bit more than that.


----------



## inkspot1967 (Sep 10, 2012)

I know this my next car will no longer be a chevy or any gm. I have only had 1 ford and a mini cooper s convert and they held up there value shame on me for buying another chevy which ive always had before. the new ones just are not worth it anymore


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

inkspot1967 said:


> I know this my next car will no longer be a chevy or any gm. I have only had 1 ford and a mini cooper s convert and they held up there value shame on me for buying another chevy which ive always had before. the new ones just are not worth it anymore


How often do you trade? Sound like you should be leasing. Why trade with less then 30K on the car & only 2 years old?


----------



## inkspot1967 (Sep 10, 2012)

I had a 02 ford ranger traded in for 08 mini traded it for 12 cruze.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

When the rocker panels rusted out in my stepdaughter's ZX2, was no longer worth fixing, open the door sit in, center of the car would sag. Had, to find her something different, did a net search within a 200 mile radius, ebay, craiglist, couldn't find anything half way decent. First I limited my search to under $5,000, then up to $10,000. Wasted time driving out to look a couple of them, should be in the wrecking yards. All kinds of mechanical problems. Ads said,excellent condition.

Wasn't this way when I was my stepdaughters age, this was one car I really wanted.










Dealer want $475.00, I only had 175 bucks. Took my mom in with me to see if she could co-sign for a loan, she was rejected. But I found a really clean 1952 DeSota, was like brand new for a hundred bucks. But had a bad synchronizer in the tip-toe shift. And new I could pick up one for a buck. So pulled the transmission, and replaced it. 

Ha never will forget that job, had over a thousand loose ball bearings in it, each had to be counted and put back exactly. Remember loosing a couple, was all over the floor, but found them all. A car like this was called transportation, but exactly ideal for a young kid. Beat walking. 

After all this, decided to give our 04 Cavalier to my daughter and buy a new one, $15,500 cash for that 2012 2LT and got rid of my old 92 DeVille in the process plus a discount and GM card.

It was nice bringing it home, new fan belt, didn't have to lay out another 650 bucks for tires, do a brake job, tune up the engine, fix a whole bunch of minor stuff, nor replace a rotted out exhaust pipe or drop the tank to replace a fuel pump. Could just drive it.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I have no intentions on selling or trading my Cruze ever, after finding out what the dealer wanted to give me..forget that. I'm not mad because it's what I expected, I plan on driving mine till it dies lol.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

For those of you whining about trade value - why didn't you lease? If you want to change your car that often I recommend you lease. For those of us who like to keep our cars until the wheels fall off, we don't care about trade value.

Thread closed - there have been several threads like this and all they do is generate a lot of whining.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> For those of you whining about trade value - why didn't you lease? If you want to change your car that often I recommend you lease. For those of us who like to keep our cars until the wheels fall off, we don't care about trade value.
> 
> Thread closed - there have been several threads like this and all they do is generate a lot of whining.


I originally intended on keeping mine, just began to not like it because it has had so many issues. I didn't know the trade in value would be so drastic at 2 years. I'll just stick it out. 

But yes...options, especially higher priced models/trims/options...depreciate. Look at any expensive Euro car after 3 years. It's just common sense. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

